
Show HN: ExerciseMix, Create customized workout videos using videos from YouTube - superasn
https://www.exercisemix.com/
======
superasn
Hi, creator here. This was a weekend project that I created for myself in
about 1 day. Hope you guys like it.

If there is any feedback please let me know. Also if any iPhone user can tell
me if it is working on iOS that would be great! Only have Android at the
moment. Thanks.

------
dziungles
Nice!

